# Shipping from Emden



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi All,

What are your experiences on time from the car leaving the factory to arriving at a UK dealer. On the Audi tracker, my car left on the 9th, just wondering how long for shipping etc? Thanks!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Shipping takes up to 5 days (usually 3) then they will PDI it and the rest which will take another 3 days or so.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Audi tracker shows my order left the factory on 6th feb morning. Its currently still not showing as in the UK. I have been tracking 3 cargo ships over the last couple of days from emden to grimsby. 2 have been and gone & 1 is currently moored at grimsby, fingers crossed it is on that one!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

Can you keep me informed on your progress. Mine left the factory on the 10th, so hopefully I will have an idea on arrival times by tracking yours.

THANKS!


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

yes will will keep this thread updated. Where is your dealer? Mine is in derby so i expect the cargo ship to go from emden to grimsby as its only 2 hours from the port to dealer. They also go from emden to tyne and emden to sheerness.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Cardiff, so will also come through Grimsby. I have been speaking to the dealer today and he is still confident of making a March 1 st delivery date!


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes my ideal date would be march 1st. Not booked in a collection date yet tho so wondering if march 1st will be booked up.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Push the dealer a bit!. They can always cancel , if the unthinkable happens!. Tentatively booked mine, on the understanding that it can be cancelled if the car is excessively delayed.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi TTimi,

I take it your car took 3 days shipping from Emden to Uk?


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like ive been tracking the same ship thats currently moored in grimsby biscuit! My dealer said that the car status was returning 'emden' two days ago. So hoping its on that one!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Shingy,

Not so hopeful!. There are two ships on their way back to Emden for loading. Should arrive in Grimsby tomorrow - uI am looking at one of those carrying our cars!

African Highway has docked in Emden and Neckar Highway is due to arrive in port at around 1500 today!


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

So the third 1 i was tracking has left grimsby & still not tracker update to "in the uk". I am now tracking the EMS highway which has left emden & due to arrive in grimsby sunday morning.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Day 9 now since left the factory and still no update on the tracker to say its in the UK. I can only assume there must be a queue at emden of cars waiting to come over for the busy early march collection days.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Another two ships at Grimsby this morning!. Who knows?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Fingers crossed! Will let you know when its finally updated on the tracker.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

I hope our wait will be over soon!


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

All gone quiet on the shipping forecast?


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

EgremonTT said:


> All gone quiet on the shipping forecast?


Mine has shown 'Your Audi has left Ingolstadt' since last Tuesday / Wednesday. :-(


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Coming up a week now and no indication. Plenty of shipping movements back and fore. Who knows. Just about giving up on a March 1st collection!


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

Biscuit05 said:


> Coming up a week now and no indication. Plenty of shipping movements back and fore. Who knows. Just about giving up on a March 1st collection!


Ditto!


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes day 10 since mine left the factory and still no 'in the uk' update for me. There have been plenty of ships so i can only assume the march 16 plate busy period has created a back log. Also i wonder if they are busier because of the 5k deposit contribution for this quarter.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay so just live chatted to audi customer services to get a live update and they say my TT is at emden awating shipping and currently this can take up to 2 weeks from factory to uk. This is quite above the average i beleive so it must be the reason i mentioned in my previous post. So based on waiting the full 2 weeks mine should really be in the UK by the weekend and still available for early march collection.


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Mines been 7 days now also, still on track for the 1st week of March though


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes i would say any that left the factory in 1st or 2nd week of feb should really be ready for collection by end of 1st week of march. Will depend on dealers moving quickly on getting them to the dealers from UK port and preparing/registering them. Mine was looking like being the end of Feb but probably a good thing that its not or i most likely would have ended up with a late 65 plate to due impatience! Lol.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Weser Highway and EMS highway left emden at 6pm today and due at grimsby tomorrow dinner time so double chance of my order finally arriving in the UK tomorrow! not holding my breath though lol.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well as expected this morning, no email from Audi. Another 2 day wait for the next ships. Don't think I will even bother with a phone call today customer services- I know the response!


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Same, looks like its another 2 day wait!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whilst having additional information about progress of the build / delivery seems great initially, seeing the car stuck at various stages in the process must be causing a fair bit of frustration.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Contacted Audi live chat again for a status update and they say it is still showing as being at emden awaiting shipping to the UK. Will be 2 weeks tomorrow that its been sat at emden. However, the African Highway has just left emden and will be at grimsby tomorrow afternoon and ems highway and weser highway are due back at emden tonight so 3 more potential chances of it being in the UK by sun/mon.

This tracking thing is up and down. its nice to be able to track and have some sort of idea what stage your TT is at but it doesn't seem to help in being able to predict when you will actually get the car lol. Some very different timeframes for different stages of the build being reported by many different owners to be, some of whom order at similar times. Saw a post by someone who placed their order 2 days after me and his/her TT is already at the dealers ready for a march collection.


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Your order can be held at port for up to 2 weeks for shipping to the UK.

See http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1055418&start=135 for more details on the youraudi tracking results.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm glad I couldn't track my TT, looks like it does people's heads in lol


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

It was great when the car was moving through the stages every other day, but now its been sat at the port for 2 weeks its quite annoying lol


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah mine over 2 weeks now and this seems well over the average that people were reporting a few weeks ago. Starting to think it wont be at dealers at start of march as i had hoped. Especially when it left the factory at the start of feb!


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

Jonnyy said:


> Yeah mine over 2 weeks now and this seems well over the average that people were reporting a few weeks ago. Starting to think it wont be at dealers at start of march as i had hoped. Especially when it left the factory at the start of feb!


I'm in the exact same position, so frustrated not knowing :-(


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

ok so i have been on audi live chat again lol. we're on 1st names term now! anyway, they originally told me again that my car was still at emden awaiting shipping to the uk, so i asked him if there we're any unexpected shipping delays as i had been told before that it can take up to 2 weeks to get from emden to grimsby and mine left the factory on 6th feb. (16 days ago)

He told me that my car did leave the factory on 6th feb as the youraudi tracker source code had said. nice to know it is accurate.

He then told me something the tracker doesn't which was that it arrived at emden on 10th feb. (so seem 4 days from factory to emden)

He then contacted the audi uk sales office who said that because of the busy time of year (march and september) that shipping to the UK was taking up to 15 days after arrival at port emden. (2 week wait, 24 hours on the ship approx)

I told him i was hoping for 1st week of march collection and he said that audi UK sales office said they expected mine to be on a ship this week which would mean it should be available for 1st week of march collection.

So i am disappointed it is still at emden but happy to have received more info than i have previously been given including an idea of when it will actually be on a ship and should still be okay for early march collection. Hope this helps anyone else trying to work out a timescale for collection from the dealers.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

xscorpiusx said:


> Jonnyy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah mine over 2 weeks now and this seems well over the average that people were reporting a few weeks ago. Starting to think it wont be at dealers at start of march as i had hoped. Especially when it left the factory at the start of feb!
> ...


try live chatting audi UK to see if they can give you more accurate info. you just need your full name and order number.

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html

look out for the red 'live chat" button on the right of the screen


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Jonnyy said:


> ok so i have been on audi live chat again lol. we're on 1st names term now! anyway, they originally told me again that my car was still at emden awaiting shipping to the uk, so i asked him if there we're any unexpected shipping delays as i had been told before that it can take up to 2 weeks to get from emden to grimsby and mine left the factory on 6th feb. (16 days ago)
> 
> He told me that my car did leave the factory on 6th feb as the youraudi tracker source code had said. nice to know it is accurate.
> 
> ...


You may well find once it gets to the UK there is a bottle neck in customs clearance and the logistics company to get it to your dealer due to 1st March reg'ns. I would ask your dealer once it's in the UK when they are going to call it off and see what they say. The ships sale Monday and Thursday but this for all VW group cars so you can imagine the volume they have to handle.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes will def be straight on to be dealer once it arrives at grimsby. Thanks.


----------



## GeoffD (Feb 21, 2016)

Dealer just called my car has arrived in the UK    Took just over two weeks to ship from Emden, it's currently at the port and estimated to be with the dealer this Friday ready for an early March collection 8)


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

great news GeoffD. Seems emden to grimsby is about just over 2 weeks then. 
Nice to see someones wait is nearly over.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Great info Jonnyy. Looks like it will be this weekend for our cars arriving then!. Paid the rest of my deposit yesterday, so it's just the wait for the car to land now.
My car left the factory and took two days to arrive at the port ( 12 th ), so two weeks will be this Friday.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi biscuit. Hope so. Are you financing? Pcp? Have you signed up/sorted finance? I have paid the holding deposit but usually sort the finance paperwork on collection but wondering if i can go in and sort it before collection to save time on collection day. Still not heard a peep out of my dealer at all.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy - PCP deal. Paid deposit and now also have chassis number to sign into my Audi.

Set pick up date for 8th, but that could change. Will keep you updated.

Chris.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had several cars on finance and cash , always gone in before collection day to sort the payment,been told its because they cant release the car until the money is in the dealers bank so it saves time waiting for the money to transfer on collection day.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

90TJM said:


> I have had several cars on finance and cash , always gone in before collection day to sort the payment,been told its because they cant release the car until the money is in the dealers bank so it saves time waiting for the money to transfer on collection day.


Yeah last time i did it on collection day the dealer had a problem with their system and i was sat there waiting for them to sort finance out for over 2 hours. Also i think its good to get the finance sorted before the car is registered as if there is a problem with finance you could still pull out of the deal (although you would lose your holding deposit). Read somewhere that someone was rejected for finance on collection day, so because the car was registered in his name he had to find another way to fund the purchase as it was too late to back out. I am also wondering if the 6.8% APR is locked in stone, as it is representative and if when they process the finance they could give you a higher rate which would be a deal breaker for me.

I think as soon as the car lands at grimsby i will go to see the dealer to iron out all these whats ifs rather than crossing my fingers on collection day lol.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Biscuit05 said:


> Hi Jonnyy - PCP deal. Paid deposit and now also have chassis number to sign into my Audi.
> 
> Set pick up date for 8th, but that could change. Will keep you updated.
> 
> Chris.


Hi Chris,
Where did you find/get your chassis number? is it the same as the VIN?


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy, same as VIN. It was on the paperwork from the dealer when I paid the rest of the deposit.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well after talking to Audi CS today, they are now saying shipping is 15 working days from Emden to the Uk. Who knows?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,

I actually saved the transcript from my live chat the other day and went back to check to see if it said 15 day or 15 working days.
It said 15 days, but as you say, who knows? lol 
if it were 15 working days as opposed to 15 days it would it would add other week of waiting [smiley=bigcry.gif]

going to live chat them again tomorrow for another update, as the tracker is still saying it hasn't left emden. will keep you updated.

Jonny.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Finally got a status update on the tracker saying it is on its way to the uk. So hoping it will be at grimsby friday or saturday. 
It maybe on the necker highway. So 15 days it arrived a emden. Fingers crossed yours will be on a ship by the weekend at the latest!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy, nice one bud. I am hoping mine won't be too far behind.

Car left the factory on the 10th and arrived at port on the 12th, which I believe was the same time as yours?

:?:


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Mine left factory on 6th and got to emden on 10th. So you are hopefully no more than 2 days behind. See how quick it get from grimsby to the dealers now lol.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Had another update, its now at grimsby. Had a call from my dealer finally too. He's goin to let me know when it arrives at the dealers so i can arrange a collection date. Any updates on your tracker yet?
Jonny


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

Good news for you. Still nothing on tracker, hopefully by the end of the weekend!. I will let you know.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone had any updates on their cars in the last two days?


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Hi biscuit, any news on yours ? No movement with mine so far


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine finally reached grimsby on thursday evening. I just had an update from audi live chat saying it is still at grimsby and it can take up to 10 days to get from UK port to dealer, so i will update when it gets to the dealers.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nothing! . Been told it's on priority shipping list!. Lol


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

Biscuit05 said:


> Nothing! . Been told it's on priority shipping list!. Lol


Same message I received yesterday too. Doubt i will see my car much before April


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I hope they clear all of your cars out of Emden before my wife's car arrives in about 4 weeks time


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

PJZ


PJV997 said:


> Well I hope they clear all of your cars out of Emden before my wife's car arrives in about 4 weeks time


When was your build date?


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

I was hoping mine was on the Gran Canaria that just left Emden, Order Status is still '38' so doesn't look likely :-|


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Shingy,

How do you get " status 38" up?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

jcarmon said:


> PJZ
> 
> 
> PJV997 said:
> ...


Last date per yourAudi as of a week ago was 28 March - was hoping it might come forward from that date.


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Hey Biscuit, just viewed the Json file of my order. This link gives you a walk through of how to do it

http://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f= ... 0&start=15


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Shingy,

Thanks!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Shingy,

Just checked - still status 38!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shingy1 said:


> Hey Biscuit, just viewed the Json file of my order. This link gives you a walk through of how to do it
> 
> http://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f= ... 0&start=15


Thanks - that does say our build week is still 28 March


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well after three weeks since leaving the factory, my car is on a ship and on its way to the UK.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

Wahoo! It's been a long time coming.


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Same  About time!


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Audi customer services who said that cars can usually remain in waiting at the port for up to 15 days but some are taking longer currently because of bad weather delaying ships. In my case, the car arrived at the port on 23rd February (left Gyor on 18th February), so has been there 8 days so far, why am I so impatient?!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Jooxy said:


> Just got off the phone with Audi customer services who said that cars can usually remain in waiting at the port for up to 15 days but some are taking longer currently because of bad weather delaying ships. In my case, the car arrived at the port on 23rd February (left Gyor on 18th February), so has been there 8 days so far, why am I so impatient?!


I had a chat with customer services too and they confirmed the car left the factory 28.02.2016 and is at the port...bad weather hampering shipping was mentioned too. I guess a long wait ahead looking at previous posts...


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

A raft and some mates with paddles may be a good option at the moment!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Biscuit05 said:


> A raft and some mates with paddles may be a good option at the moment!


Sounds like a plan! :lol:


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> Biscuit05 said:
> 
> 
> > A raft and some mates with paddles may be a good option at the moment!
> ...


According to YourAudi my TTS left the factory on 12th Feb and is still at Emden waiting for a boat 

If my wait is anything to go by then expect 2-3 weeks


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Glad yours is finally on a ship!!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > Biscuit05 said:
> ...


Definitely, a depressing thought, although at least you can access YourAudi. I have been able to register but unable to track. Audi Uk have been unable to help and suggested calling them periodically which isn't ideal.

Could try this trick below.. does anyone remember this advert from 1998?

http://www.tvspots.tv/video/3912/audi-china


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

The African Highway on its way from Sheerness to Emdem, if I don't get on this boat I really am going to give up, it's been stuck in the port for ever 3 weeks. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Finally have access to my order via MYAUDI, although this won't make it arrive any quicker!


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

Jooxy said:


> Just got off the phone with Audi customer services who said that cars can usually remain in waiting at the port for up to 15 days but some are taking longer currently because of bad weather delaying ships. In my case, the car arrived at the port on 23rd February (left Gyor on 18th February), so has been there 8 days so far, why am I so impatient?!


Not sure if they told you the same but online chat told me it can take up to 15 (working) days :x 
My car also arrived at port on 23/02 & if it goes all 15 days, it could be there til 15/03. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

My order has been at Emden (code 38) since Feb 10th. 15 working days would have been yesterday and it's still waiting for a ship. Therefore be prepared for more than a 3 week wait at the port!

Next time I'll be ordering from Amazon Prime!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Im getting the following:

"orderStatus":"36","deliveryDealerCode":"00196","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-27T02:03:00+0000"}

I was not aware there was a 36, just 30 and then 38? :?


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

LunaBear said:


> My order has been at Emden (code 38) since Feb 10th. 15 working days would have been yesterday and it's still waiting for a ship. Therefore be prepared for more than a 3 week wait at the port!
> 
> Next time I'll be ordering from Amazon Prime!


The CS dude also said that it can be escalated once it has exceeded 15 working days. Worth a moan to your dealer.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

crabman said:


> LunaBear said:
> 
> 
> > My order has been at Emden (code 38) since Feb 10th. 15 working days would have been yesterday and it's still waiting for a ship. Therefore be prepared for more than a 3 week wait at the port!
> ...


Already moaned to the dealer a number of times. They seem as powerless as I am to do anything and say it's in the hands of the transport company.

I was originally told to expect it in early to mid March when I ordered on Christmas Eve. My build date was then moved forward and I was invited to the midnight handover which was all very exciting at the time. Wish I hadn't heard anything now and just expected it in mid March like they said in the first place!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I ordered mine 3 weeks ago from UK stock and still no collection date.Maybe 1st March has slowed things down.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

You got a collection date for your car?


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone advise on delivery timescales to a dealer once the car arrives in Grimsby?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi chris,
Had a call from the dealer last friday to say it got to grimsby on thurs and that they would ring me when it arrived at the dealers to arrange a collection date. So no collection date still yet.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

My dealer is trying to get a priority call off when the car arrives. Mine is saying status 39, but it has been for the last two days.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Biscuit are you buying from a local dealer?


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi 90TJM,

Buying from my local dealer. which is Cardiff.

Regards

Chris.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> Im getting the following:
> 
> "orderStatus":"36","deliveryDealerCode":"00196","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-27T02:03:00+0000"}
> 
> I was not aware there was a 36, just 30 and then 38? :?


Status: "orderStatus":"38","deliveryDealerCode":"00196","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-03-04T01:04:17+0000"}

Car reached Emden yesterday, Audi quote 10 working days... I think expecting to take delivery last week of March could be possible..Just..


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Biscuit05 said:


> Hi 90TJM,
> 
> Buying from my local dealer. which is Cardiff.
> 
> ...


Mine is also from Cardiff Audi


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

sumeet8al said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting the following:
> ...


Mine has been sat in Emden since February 10th so 17 workings days and counting. It's then 10 days from port to dealer, plus bank holidays and time for your dealer to do paperwork so you're looking at mid April.

So much for German efficiency!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

LunaBear said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > sumeet8al said:
> ...


That is ridiculous, I suppose it must get like this in the run-up to March and the March aftermath. I remember an earlier post saying that after 15 days the matter can be escalated but I really can't see what can be done.. thousands of cars.. a handful of ships..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sumeet8al said:


> thousands of cars.. a handful of ships..


And the ships can carry 2,500+ cars on each trip.

Why all the stress?


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > thousands of cars.. a handful of ships..
> ...


2,500+, fascinating, unstressed 

Thank you!


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wife's TT been at Grimsby for 9 days now, hopefully get a call next week..


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Fingers crossed


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

can you spot your car on this map???

https://goo.gl/maps/d7Wgm7hUFo12


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

spike said:


> can you spot your car on this map???
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/d7Wgm7hUFo12


yes, it's the white one :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just FYI guys. The weather has made a massive backlog on cars at Emden. So I wouldn't be surprised if your cars are delayed 1-2 weeks longer than first said.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> can you spot your car on this map???
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/d7Wgm7hUFo12


So who's car has missed the boat ....


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just got the call from the dealer, the TT has arrived and will be ready for collection Wednesday onwards so will collect on Thursday


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Great news


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Steve82 said:


> Just got the call from the dealer, the TT has arrived and will be ready for collection Wednesday onwards so will collect on Thursday


Congratulations Steve! When did yours leave the factory? Trying to get a realistic idea of how much longer I need to wait!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Got call from dealer car arrived today,expecting collection later in week.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Happy days!. Hoping mine will get to dealer this week .Waiting on call from Cardiff Audi!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Both our cars could be on the same delivery,mine is at the PDI centre in Newport at present.Just waiting another call to go and
sign the paperwork.


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ordered 8th January, Construction began on 1st February is all I can see on Your Audi.

We ordered from stock on 16th February so I think it was already on its way


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi 90 TJM,

Not for me I think!. Signed paperwork on 22nd Feb. Car arrived in Grimsby last Friday.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Steve82 said:


> Ordered 8th January, Construction began on 1st February is all I can see on Your Audi.
> 
> We ordered from stock on 16th February so I think it was already on its way


Thanks Steve. Mine was ordered on Dec 24 and construction began Feb 1, same as you. Only difference mine is still at Emden!

My dealer is going a bit crazy too as they now have 45 cars sat at Emden waiting for a boat!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Interesting to follow the construction dates and so forth, mine was ordered 02.12.15, began construction on 25.01.16, Emden 03.03.2016..


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
My tracker has finally updated to say the car is at the dealers. I assume it got there monday, so expecting a call from the dealership tomorrow to arrange collection. So it was about 10-11 days to dealer from grimsby.
What paperwork did you have to sign? Just pcp & trade in form? Take long?


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

Finally my car is on the Afrikan Highway on the way to Sheerness - a total of 4 weeks in Emdem.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

xscorpiusx said:


> Finally my car is on the Afrikan Highway on the way to Sheerness - a total of 4 weeks in Emdem.


Four weeks!!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

Good news!. PCP paperwork and Gap insurance forms - took about 45 mins.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

xscorpiusx said:


> Finally my car is on the Afrikan Highway on the way to Sheerness - a total of 4 weeks in Emdem.


Mine too! It looks like it arrives at Sheerness at 5pm today. 'http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:412682/mmsi:353633000/vessel:AFRICAN%20HIGHWAY'

Think I might head down there and offer to catch a line as they come into port. You know, help move things along


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Car arriving at the dealer tomorrow - they then saying they don't know whether they can get it ready for Saturday collection. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

LunaBear said:


> xscorpiusx said:
> 
> 
> > Finally my car is on the Afrikan Highway on the way to Sheerness - a total of 4 weeks in Emdem.
> ...


Tell me about it, they need all the help they can get!!! What spec and colour have you ordered?


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

2.5 weeks still at port and counting.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mk3 TTS Floret silver. Tech, comfort and sound pack, privacy glass, hill hold, dimming and dipping mirrors with park assist.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

xscorpiusx said:


> LunaBear said:
> 
> 
> > xscorpiusx said:
> ...


Comfort and tech packs, folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, phone box, Vegas yellow with extended red leather, quartz lacquer,parking plus and reversing camera. My colour choices are arguable questionable but I think it looks wicked and you only live once!


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Just spoke to dealer. Picking up thursday morning! Hope you dont have to much longer to wait. 
Jonny.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

Looks like Saturday for me - happy days!


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Good news biscuit, still no news on mine. Has your status changed from 40?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Happy days Chris! Look foward to seeing pics in the "show us mk3 TT" thread!
Hope everyones else arrives soon.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just signed all the paperwork,collect on Thursday.


----------



## Franky12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi,

New to the forum.

Awaiting arrival from Emden. Car left Factory 3rd March and arrived 4th March 2016

Contacted Audi CS again today and it's still sitting awaiting a ship due to long delays.

Anyone else's car arrived at Emden begining of March?

Getting rather impatient now!

Apparently car is being shipped to Grimsby.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Franky12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Franky, welcome  
My car got to Emden same time as yours did. My feeling is that all being well the last week of March we should see some movement.


----------



## Franky12 (Mar 15, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> Franky12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Franky, welcome
> > My car got to Emden same time as yours did. My feeling is that all being well the last week of March we should see some movement.


Hi Sumeet8al,

I was hoping to have the car for end of March.

CS have said that we can escalate on 24th but going off previous posts I don't think they'll do much.

Was just looking at Marinetraffic and there's two vessels that should be heading to Grimsby tonight or tomorrow. Hopeful we're on that.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Should be getting mine tomorrow, ordered in mid Nov.. been a long wait


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi All, finally picking up my new car on Saturday. It's been a long time coming


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

xscorpiusx said:


> Hi All, finally picking up my new car on Saturday. It's been a long time coming


Congratulations - not much longer - your spec looks very similar to ours - we have Sepang and the 5 spoke alloys and matrix lights with red extended leather interior.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Franky12 said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > Franky12 said:
> ...


It's still possible to have the cars for the end of the month, we could be lucky! I remember posting about the possible delay times previously and was told by another member to relax! He had his TT so it was alright for him :lol: 
Btw, check yourAudi today because I just checked while posting this and today's status is "Your Audi is on its way to the UK". Hope your's is too Franky


----------



## Franky12 (Mar 15, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> Franky12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Good news, just checked youraudi and it's on the way to the UK it says. So I'm guessing it's on Weser Highway to Grimsby


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent news Franky  , yup mine is on a ship too but I'm collecting from Essex so would have thought mine is on its way to Sheerness.. I guess I'll know in a few days 

Edit: African Highway en route to Sheerness...


----------



## Fearstone (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine's on a ship too as of this morning, it's been in Emden since February 26th. I'd always had an April delivery in the back of my mind so it's fine by me.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Fearstone said:


> Mine's on a ship too as of this morning, it's been in Emden since February 26th. I'd always had an April delivery in the back of my mind so it's fine by me.


To be honest I'm quite shocked as the delays seemed quite bad and I'd resigned myself to a prolonged shipping time. But good news 8)


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all - I'm new to the forum and new to TT "ordership" having ordered a TTS just a few days ago. It will be my first Audi since a 1994 Coupe!

I've been given a delivery estimate of end of June, and until reading this post I didn't know it was possible to track the cars through their production and even shipping. Having read all of your comments on what looks like a long and excruciating wait, I'm not too sure if I want to track mine through the process or not! I was hoping I would be able to forgot about it for a couple of months........but I don't think that will be possible!

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

R_TTS said:


> Hi all - I'm new to the forum and new to TT "ordership" having ordered a TTS just a few days ago. It will be my first Audi since a 1994 Coupe!
> 
> I've been given a delivery estimate of end of June, and until reading this post I didn't know it was possible to track the cars through their production and even shipping. Having read all of your comments on what looks like a long and excruciating wait, I'm not too sure if I want to track mine through the process or not! I was hoping I would be able to forgot about it for a couple of months........but I don't think that will be possible!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting!


Agreed - the ability to track the order seems great at first - but it has become a habit to check progress each day as it is so easy to do - then frustration sets in because you see no progress.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would agree. Checking the web site every day doesn't make it come any quicker and just keeps reminding you how long you've got wait. 
The time will fly by a lot quicker if you forget all about it until nearer the delivery date. 
From what other people have said the web site seems to be unreliable anyway.

Now just off to check where mine's up to. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Franky12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Any ideas on how long it takes to transport from Grimsby port to dealer in Bolton?

Also read about PDI, how long is this usually?


----------

